# "____" Punk goodness



## Sasquatch! (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm really gaining an appreciation for steampunk stuff. I'm gonna share the love.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Jun 7, 2010)

Why does that make me think of the video game castlevania. All I can picture is her going around whipping stuff like bats and medusa heads which jumping on platforms running after dracula. LOL


----------



## escapist (Jun 7, 2010)

Only kicking in _just now_? Its hard not to love something that involves cool _gadgets_ and _hot women_ in _corsets_.






















** oh and lets not forget the boots!




If any FFA are wondering how to get to Escapist, I think I just gave it away lol, Corset and boots, I think the rest is optional really...looks GREAT, but I think we should just consider it optional lol.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 7, 2010)

> nly kicking in just now? Its hard not to love something that involves cool gadgets and hot women in corsets.


 What can I say?


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jun 7, 2010)

Suddenly I want to watch Wild Wild West with Will Smith.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 7, 2010)

~da rev~ said:


> Suddenly I want to watch Wild Wild West with Will Smith.



I don't. That movie sucked some serious balls.


----------



## Melian (Jun 7, 2010)

The problem with steampunk: if you're not a "professional" cosplayer (read: not skilled enough for a real job or hot enough to be a real model) or a model in a photoshoot who doesn't actually own the clothes and accessories, you're not going to be able to afford more than one outfit. And if you make it yourself, there's a >99% chance that you will look like you're wearing a bad pirate Halloween costume.

Yeah. It's an awesome style, but not really feasible.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> The problem with steampunk: if you're not a "professional" cosplayer (read: not skilled enough for a real job or hot enough to be a real model) (



So you should be able to pull it off, what with being hot enough to be a model and all.....


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jun 7, 2010)

My contributions 




























And my personal Pick!


----------



## veil (Jun 7, 2010)

i feel i'm being baited...


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 8, 2010)

it's a bit irritating that a literary subgenre has become a fashion statement. bad enough steampunk "music" is being lumped in with goth music now this?


----------



## escapist (Jun 8, 2010)

veil said:


> i feel i'm being baited...



Veil if your SteamPunk we really can't be friends anymore. I don't think I can handle such imagines in my mind :wubu: :blush: :happy:


----------



## Melian (Jun 8, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> it's a bit irritating that a literary subgenre has become a fashion statement. bad enough steampunk "music" is being lumped in with goth music now this?



Pff.

^ That's really all this comment deserved, but there is a character requirement. So I will say this: OH NO! People took an awesome concept and applied it to their appearances??!! The fucking sky is falling!


----------



## Melian (Jun 8, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> My contributions



Sooooo awesome, Chris. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 8, 2010)

Melian said:


> Pff.
> 
> ^ That's really all this comment deserved, but there is a character requirement. So I will say this: OH NO! People took an awesome concept and applied it to their appearances??!! The fucking sky is falling!



Heh,


----------



## veil (Jun 8, 2010)

Melian said:


> The problem with steampunk: if you're not a "professional" cosplayer (read: not skilled enough for a real job or hot enough to be a real model) or a model in a photoshoot who doesn't actually own the clothes and accessories, you're not going to be able to afford more than one outfit. And if you make it yourself, there's a >99% chance that you will look like you're wearing a bad pirate Halloween costume.
> 
> Yeah. It's an awesome style, but not really feasible.



see, i think you can but my look is kind of gypsyish, not so much science hero/pirate, my steampunk has an art nouveau filter on it. thrifting & costume sales from a local theatre troupe usually put together something interesting.


----------



## Melian (Jun 8, 2010)

veil said:


> see, i think you can but my look is kind of gypsyish, not so much science hero/pirate, my steampunk has an art nouveau filter on it. thrifting & costume sales from a local theatre troupe usually put together something interesting.



I'm just going to be the demanding one, since no one else will, and say, "please post many pics, because we want to seeeeee."


----------



## Melian (Jun 8, 2010)

One more thing:


----------



## balletguy (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks for sharing these photos are great


----------



## luv_it_here (Jun 8, 2010)

I can haz a steampunk girl now?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm probably very dense...but can someone explain this steampunk thing to me? I don't get it....


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 8, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I'm probably very dense...but can someone explain this steampunk thing to me? I don't get it....



Steampunk Explained.


----------



## escapist (Jun 8, 2010)

If you watch Warehouse 13 at all chances are you have seen steampunk gadgets and gizmo's.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 8, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I'm probably very dense...but can someone explain this steampunk thing to me? I don't get it....



Capsule version:

Steampunk is science fantasy using the style of the Victorian Age. With power sources limited to muscle power, clockwork, steam, and chemical reactions, it tends to large devices that look even more complicated than they are, and often have impressive-sounding names, such as "Hydropulsed Piston-Driven Signaling Chronometer" for a steam-powered striking clock.

(Note: Some people will reference Girl Genius, by Phil and Kaja Foglio; this is slightly inaccurate, as their work adds more fantastic elements. Mrs. Foglio herself coined the term, "gaslamp fantasy" to refer to Girl Genius, as it borrows more from the fantastic speculative fiction of the Victorian Age.)


----------



## veil (Jun 9, 2010)

escapist said:


> If you watch Warehouse 13 at all chances are you have seen steampunk gadgets and gizmo's.




that show is so cheesy, often formulaic and hammily *acted... and i love every minute of it!

* hamily? homily? hominy?


----------



## veil (Jun 10, 2010)

Melian said:


> I'm just going to be the demanding one, since no one else will, and say, "please post many pics, because we want to seeeeee."



i'm trying to find some, my own camera was busted for a while, so i don't have any from recent times, but to give you an idea here's my jewelry collection:






if you collect enough ridiculous costume pieces you can come up with a really wide variety of styles, i really love having so many options because i never feel the exact same day to day.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 10, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Capsule version:
> 
> Steampunk is science fantasy using the style of the Victorian Age. With power sources limited to muscle power, clockwork, steam, and chemical reactions, it tends to large devices that look even more complicated than they are, and often have impressive-sounding names, such as "Hydropulsed Piston-Driven Signaling Chronometer" for a steam-powered striking clock.
> 
> (Note: Some people will reference Girl Genius, by Phil and Kaja Foglio; this is slightly inaccurate, as their work adds more fantastic elements. Mrs. Foglio herself coined the term, "gaslamp fantasy" to refer to Girl Genius, as it borrows more from the fantastic speculative fiction of the Victorian Age.)



Ahhh ok. Well, thank you lol


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 11, 2010)

Glad to be of service.


----------



## escapist (Jun 11, 2010)

Hehheeh this thread made me watch "Wild Wild West" in 1080p.

Oh and I think I found myself a bike!


----------



## djudex (Jun 11, 2010)

That's a sexy steamcycle!


----------



## Zowie (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh... I would totally be a motorcycle babe for that.
Where can I get one?


----------



## escapist (Jun 12, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh... I would totally be a motorcycle babe for that.
> Where can I get one?



One of a kind custom job sorry


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeesh, nice bowler hats are hideously expensive!


----------



## escapist (Jun 14, 2010)

djudex said:


> That's a sexy steamcycle!



Oh man they moved the pic or something so here I found some more of it:






















I'd be willing to drop some weight just to ride that.


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 15, 2010)

uhhhhnggggod.... sorry, nerdgasm...


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> uhhhhnggggod.... sorry, nerdgasm...



I know isn't it grand. If I had something like that I would seriously consider dressing Steampunk every day and riding it up and down the Vegas Strip every night. 

I enjoy the classic look of it, the one following it I could see me using more often.


----------



## escapist (Jun 15, 2010)

I think this one is just a bit more my style though:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 13, 2010)

Hmmm!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 13, 2010)

That, Sir, is an excellent way to revive a thread.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 13, 2010)

I have feeling that would bring _anything_ to life.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 13, 2010)

Shiz, I've only just found out what that thing actually is!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Shiz, I've only just found out what that thing actually is!



...you hadn't guessed before?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Shiz, I've only just found out what that thing actually is!



I saw it, and I thought to myself "fuck man, I'm going to buy one of those!" 

Not for me of course.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...you hadn't guessed before?



Hey, I'm not into the whole doohickey scene... :blush:


----------



## Zowie (Aug 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I saw it, and I thought to myself "fuck man, I'm going to buy one of those!"
> 
> Not for me of course.



"Set phasers to- OOOH"


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 13, 2010)

SteamTrek, yeah it's out there!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 13, 2010)

I've had a thing for Steampunk since high school, it's so....sexy...but not normal... :blush: 

It's not that pricey really, I've been buyin' bits and pieces from Pyramid Collection for years, sometimes they even have fatty sized things(1X-4X).


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 31, 2010)

Steamtrek! Awesome!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


>






Ummm... YES!!!


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 7, 2010)

while i think the whole steampunk style is pretty neat i have absolutely no intention of getting all decked out. the idea of making steampunk type accessories does sound kind of interesting. maybe i can make a few and sell them on ebay!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 19, 2010)

That might be a nice little earner, actually.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

did anyone else catch the steampunk episode of Castle? God that show is soooo good!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if any of the gamer's have seen it, it's a little lengthy, but the new bioshock infinite trailer makes it look like the game is goign to be a little steampunky. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSJ3_TL26YY


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> did anyone else catch the steampunk episode of Castle? God that show is soooo good!



I saw it  I am so happy I didn't miss it!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> did anyone else catch the steampunk episode of Castle? God that show is soooo good!



I was so damn tired from work, I managed to fall asleep while it was on. I hope to catch it as a re-run. Does anyone know if ABC does re-runs of weekly shows on the weekend, the way some other networks do? (I don't like to watch tv on my computer, so Hulu and ABC.com suggestions aren't helpful for me.)


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 13, 2010)

It would be awesome to be able to afford some of those outfits.... It's pictures like that which make me wanna be an alternative model.

But like... I could never dress like that unless it had some kind of purpose. Like if I was being photographed or something.
I mean, I'm weird enough looking already... I don't need any more attention.

Like, I make an effort to dress preppy, cuz the piercings and tattoos freak people out. And even when I'm dressed normally, I get weird looks.
So I can't even imagine the looks I would get if I was dressed like that.

But damn, it looks awesome.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 17, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> did anyone else catch the steampunk episode of Castle? God that show is soooo good!



What season was that?

Stormtrooper!


----------



## Melian (Jan 20, 2011)

Warning: Lip Service is making it. It's not cool anymore.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 20, 2011)

Melian said:


> Warning: Lip Service is making it. It's not cool anymore.



I so want that "Talking Machine" t-shirt!!

As for steampunk, there's a new game called Dystopian Wars, Victorian era land and naval combat, including British land tanks with parliamentary buildings on top and American ocean-going warships with river steamboat-style paddle wheels.


----------



## Melian (Jan 20, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> I so want that "Talking Machine" t-shirt!!
> 
> As for steampunk, there's a new game called Dystopian Wars, Victorian era land and naval combat, including British land tanks with parliamentary buildings on top and American ocean-going warships with river steamboat-style paddle wheels.



Their guys' stuff is way better than womens' stuff in this line. I usually can't wear LS anyway, because they vanity size everything, so their XS is not really an XS, and I don't like taking expensive chances.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 20, 2011)

What? Not cool anymore? Awwww.


----------



## Melian (Jan 20, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> What? Not cool anymore? Awwww.


If Lip Service has finally caught on that something WAS cool and produced a line in that style, that is the official sign that it's not cool anymore. Fact.


----------



## thekidstable (Jan 22, 2011)

Melian said:


> If Lip Service has finally caught on that something WAS cool and produced a line in that style, that is the official sign that it's not cool anymore. Fact.









nom nom eh?


----------



## Melian (Jan 22, 2011)

thekidstable said:


> *shitty image*
> nom nom eh?



Speaking of outdated and lame....


----------



## thekidstable (Jan 22, 2011)

Melian said:


> Speaking of outdated and lame....






anyway, I found this cute cybergoth lookin' couple.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 22, 2011)

...They have matching eyeliner. That's love.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 8, 2011)

Jules Verne day means half price steampunk jewellery


----------



## thekidstable (Feb 8, 2011)

and more rings and necklaci


----------

